# Ferrari 458 Italia spider pearl white - Carbon Collective - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Been a while gang.
Mucho hectic @ www.beautechnique.co.uk HQ with some Mobile detailing services thrown in for good measure.
Not had chance to carry out any major documentation on works carried out of late but have tended to some rather fruity little numbers so thought why not wet the pallet of you guys:thumb:

Ferrari 458 Italia spider single stage paint correction service using the mighty Rupes bigfoot lhr15 and bigfoot mini 75 with Chemical guys hex logic white and Polish Angel invincible paint primer. Paintwork protection from Carbon Collective ( Platinum paint / Oracle combo ) and wheels with platinum wheels. Complete interior valet and engine bay detail.










































































































































































Thanks for looking.














​


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Best looking supercar out there at the moment!


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! And what a garage too!!


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Stunning, great work it looking amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job yet again on a stunning motor.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks INCREDIBLE!! :doublesho

What I would give for that car.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

What a stunning bit of kit!

Impressive work too.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing even in white:thumb:


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Thats absolutely gorgeous I just love that colour :thumb:
What an amzing garage too, some nice cars in there


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning. What a garage too! A 550 Maranello and a 308 GTB?! Serious stuff.


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow. Absolutely jaw dropping results, easily one of the nicest spec of 458's I've seen.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks great bud, the owner obviously has great taste.....

Is this a new addition to his fleet?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Far far to much sexiness going on in the studio at present ..


----------



## Joee (Jun 7, 2014)

What a beaut studio.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nicely done chap:wave::buffer:

Good to see one that's not red/crema too!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nick-RS03 said:


> Best looking supercar out there at the moment!


Some nice one's to be fair but the 458 spider is a stunner.



Leo19 said:


> Lovely! And what a garage too!!


Thanks and yes, Great work environment but can be a destruction due to the precious metal surrounding.



CTR247 said:


> Stunning, great work it looking amazing. Thanks for sharing


Thanks and no worries.



gibbo555 said:


> Cracking job yet again on a stunning motor.


Cheers.



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, that looks INCREDIBLE!! :doublesho
> 
> What I would give for that car.


She's a peach.



T.C said:


> What a stunning bit of kit!
> 
> Impressive work too.


Thanks.



tonyy said:


> Amazing even in white:thumb:


Real nice pearl to this compared to the more common white.



chefy said:


> Thats absolutely gorgeous I just love that colour :thumb:
> What an amzing garage too, some nice cars in there


Really nice collection. All have had tlc just haven't had time to post all of them.



JBirchy said:


> Stunning. What a garage too! A 550 Maranello and a 308 GTB?! Serious stuff.


Well spotted Mr Birch. The only manual with most caught after colour combination and the GTB is a qv model which was very limited build.



ocdetailer said:


> Wow. Absolutely jaw dropping results, easily one of the nicest spec of 458's I've seen.


Cheers.



PaulN said:


> Looks great bud, the owner obviously has great taste.....
> 
> Is this a new addition to his fleet?


The 308 is the newest of the collection. This is a year old now.



dooka said:


> Far far to much sexiness going on in the studio at present ..


Well… I do try Rob. Tend to tone it down with the work uniform these days :lol:



Joee said:


> What a beaut studio.


Clients garage. Wished I could say it was my workshop.



Summit Detailing said:


> Nicely done chap:wave::buffer:
> 
> Good to see one that's not red/crema too!


My settlements exactly though I do have a red 458 to post up at some point.:thumb:


----------

